
Engineers set new world record internet speed - mmmbn
https://techxplore.com/news/2020-08-world-internet.html
======
ycombonator
A quick search on network speed turns up several ‘breakthroughs’. How do these
researchers track each other’s work so they are not reinventing the wheel.
Also how are these tracked and commercialized ?

